# TV on Top of HD DVR



## airian9 (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone put their TV on top of their Directv receiver? I'm planning to get a 37" LCD TV (weighs 24lbs) and I'd like to put the tv of my HD DVR (HR21-100). Can the receiver support this weight?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

It would probably hold it, though putting a board on top to span from one side to the other (rather than putting load on the middle and bending it down some) would help. However, I would be much more afraid of it making the TV unstable.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'd recommend against doing that.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

I had my 32" on top off mine for over a year without any issues, I did have a board to distribute the weight, as suggested. I have since moved it fearing heat problems.


----------



## airian9 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'll look into getting a small shelf to put there. I guess the other option is to put the receiver on it's side, but that doesn't look that appealing to me.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

airian9 said:


> Thanks. I'll look into getting a small shelf to put there. I guess the other option is to put the receiver on it's side, but that doesn't look that appealing to me.


If you are going to use a board/shelf, I would suggest using something on each side of the receiver to support it, leaving enough room on top and beside the receiver for proper cooling.


----------



## airian9 (May 2, 2008)

I found something on amazon. Only $30 and it will support up to 40 lbs


----------



## gteach26 (May 15, 2007)

$9 wooden stackable shoe rack at Target does the trick for me in my den. Provides plenty of room for two components.. Blueray player on bottom, shelf, Directv receiver, shelf... And a 37 inch lcd on top. Plenty of ventillation, and holding strong for over two years. Available in black and many other wood tones... Any big box store should carry something similar. Looks GREAT and feels super sturdy...Just don't tell anyone it was intended as a shoe rack. 

I wouldn't put the tv directly on the box... Stability, heat buildup...etc.... 

Good luck!


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

gteach26 said:


> $9 wooden stackable shoe rack at Target does the trick for me in my den. Provides plenty of room for two components..


As I recall, it's available in either 24" or 36" width. I use the 24'" black version for a 22" TV, receiver, and DVD player in our guest room and it's perfect. Since the equipment is black everything blends well.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

mark and teach got lost in something the OP wasn't talking about.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

airian9 said:


> Does anyone put their TV on top of their Directv receiver? I'm planning to get a 37" LCD TV (weighs 24lbs) and I'd like to put the tv of my HD DVR (HR21-100). Can the receiver support this weight?


You obviously have doubts. Go with your gut.

Rich


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

It would be a very poor decision to put a 24 pound TV on top of an HD DVR.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm still surprised at the rigidity of thought that often accompanies people's ideas of how to do things. The very idea of putting anything on top of an HD-DVR that would impede heat transfer, much less deform the case is ...well...silly.

How 'bout some creativity? There are many ways to do things, and most of them don't involve setting something large on top of the DVR. 

I understand when the limiting factor is an expensive enclosure like a piece of furniture, but in all other cases, examine alternatives. Where there is a will, there is a way.

My advice to first time buyers: don't let your proposed purchase dictate the size of TV you can buy. I see it all the time. People have to buy a 32" HDTV to fit their "investment" in a piece of furniture. They have an HDTV, they have to sit 15 feet away, so they watch a postage stamp. They won't even consider moving their viewing furniture forward (chairs, couches), as it "wouldn't look right". 

I guess it's beside the point that the HDTV won't "look right" either. Go figure.

Discussions like these make my teeth hurt.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

airian9 said:


> Does anyone put their TV on top of their Directv receiver? I'm planning to get a 37" LCD TV (weighs 24lbs) and I'd like to put the tv of my HD DVR (HR21-100). Can the receiver support this weight?


God no! Put it on a sturdy table! The DVR case might crack.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> It would be a very poor decision to put a 24 pound TV on top of an HD DVR.


Not the worst thing I've read on the forum, but bad enough to make me shudder. I like the shoe thing. That's a good idea.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> I'm still surprised at the rigidity of thought that often accompanies people's ideas of how to do things. The very idea of putting anything on top of an HD-DVR that would impede heat transfer, much less deform the case is ...well...silly.
> 
> How 'bout some creativity? There are many ways to do things, and most of them don't involve setting something large on top of the DVR.
> 
> ...


Me too. And yet, go into houses and see what people do. I went into a doctor's house once to do some side work and his gas stove top burners wouldn't work off the pilot light. Pulled the burner assembly out and it was full of cooked rice. Cleaned it out and it worked perfectly. Then I did some work in a family room where they had a charcoal grill going, cooking supper. No windows open. Yelled at me when I opened a few. Had to explain to the good doctor what could happen in a closed room when cooking with charcoal. That's just two examples of what I did in that house. Hard to believe a doctor of medicine could be that stupid.

Rich


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Back in 08, I put a 26" LCD LG on top of a HR21-100. Over the summer I wall mounted the LG and I noticed a small dent in the middle of the DVR case from the set's stand. Not sure what D* recommends, but I'm gonna say over time the DVR top will probably not support the weight of the 32" TV.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

The simple answer is NO! Go ahead and try it but you won't like the results. D* probably won't be very helpful when it comes to replacing the crushed hd-dvr and I doubt your homeowners policy will cover the damage to/from the 37-inch tv when it falls. If it takes two people to lift a 37" or larger tv onto a tv stand what makes you think an hd-dvr that's meant to sit on a shelf all by itself would even support it's weight?


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

Next question?


----------

